# Best material to make bow a little more quiet..



## BearKat13 (Aug 11, 2015)

Without spending a fortune, anybody have suggestions or products to help make your bow a little more quiet.....limbsavers, etc.

Don't want to shoot on my first season with a bow and have them duck because I was unprepared.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Mole skin around the rest, puffs or whiskers on the string. Experiment to see what works best on your set up. Make sure all fasteners are tight. Remove your quiver when you get in the stand. Good luck, you are a little late if still working on your set up for this bow season! Ok, a LOT late! lol


----------



## BearKat13 (Aug 11, 2015)

Everything else should be in order......I hope. My quiver was loose the other day and rattled a little, just something I thought I would check on everything else. Appreciate the tip


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Moleskin on the rest is a MUST, you never will hear your arrow drag across the rest without the skin UNTIL you draw on a deer. I also take my quiver off when practicing AND when in the stand.....


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*Hi, jack!*

Sorry to butt in but why remove the quiver? Just one more thing to knock around and make all sorts of noise?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

RugerFan said:


> Sorry to butt in but why remove the quiver? Just one more thing to knock around and make all sorts of noise?


yep and if you practice without it you should hunt without it....


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> Moleskin on the rest is a MUST, you never will hear your arrow drag across the rest without the skin UNTIL you draw on a deer. I also take my quiver off when practicing AND when in the stand.....


I have been busted more than once for the arrow across the rest noise.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Some good advice given. Need to consider your clothes too and be sure they don't make noise when you draw.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Great info above... Heavier Arrows/Broadheads might help....


----------

